# Renault FT-17 in Canadian Military Service During WW1?



## SevenSixTwo (24 Feb 2011)

Question is in the title can anyone provide information if this tank was in Canadian military service overseas? I know it was used as a training tank in WW2 but I am looking for concrete evidence.

People on the retardation website of wikipedia are saying Canada never used it ever despite pictures existing of our troops using them.


----------



## McG (24 Feb 2011)

From here: http://www.landships.freeservers.com/ft17_info.htm


> Both the French and the US used the FT-17 during WW1, and also British and Canadian forces employed some, but then in the capacity of Liason Vehicle: they removed the weaponry and left the hole open, to enable the passenger a good view forward.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Feb 2011)

You'll probably find a few Great War armour experts at the CEF Study Group and the Great War Forum who can help and possibly identify references.


----------



## Dennis Ruhl (24 Feb 2011)

It is my understanding that Canadian troops in WWI were supported by British tanks and never had any of their own in battle.  The 1st Canadian Tank Battalion was still training when the war ended.  The 2nd and 3rd were being organized.  That isn't to say that some might not have been operated by motor machine gun units, our first armoured troops, or others.  I just haven't heard of it.


----------

